# Eleaf ASTER RT 100W 4400mAh



## Daniel (6/12/16)

Saw this while trawling SlowTech , looks promising , now if only they would have allowed for 25mm tanks to fit .... a whopping 4400Mah !






Can see this sliding top fill being an issue later on .... but you can buy the mod without the tank.











Specs Below :

Mod features:

Variable wattage: 1W-100W
Temperature control: 100'C-315'C / 200'F-600'F
Output mode: VW/Bypass/Smart/TC(Ni,Ti,SS,TCR-M1,M2,M3)
Resistance range
0.05-1.5ohm (TC modes)
0.1-3.5ohm (VW/Bypass/Smart mode)
Maximum charging current: 1A
Maximum output current: 25A
Battery capacity: 4400mAh
Dual circuit protection: The circuit protection system has both software and hardware battery protections of over-charging, over-current and over-discharging
Reset function: The ASTER RT can be reset in case it could not be powered on after upgraded
510 threading connection
Micro-USB port

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/12/16)

This looks very interesting but the name is a bit dof, this thing has absolutely buggerall in common with the Aster.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

